

Why is there no security guide for current Mac OSX? - plg

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ssl.apple.com&#x2F;support&#x2F;security&#x2F;guides&#x2F;
======
GaryGapinski
Dunno, but [http://scap-on-apple.macosforge.org/](http://scap-on-
apple.macosforge.org/) might be of interest.

